# Beans



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Some drought area folks are going to stick with beans this Spring.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/satisfied_with_soybeans/


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

_Bill is 7 miles from me._

_There is not going to be a big switch to beans here.Most is corn/soybean rotation.A few guys heavy into livestock 100% corn.They NEED the corn.Most of the fertilizer is already on for corn._


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> _Bill is 7 miles from me._
> 
> _There is not going to be a big switch to beans here.Most is corn/soybean rotation.A few guys heavy into livestock 100% corn.They NEED the corn.Most of the fertilizer is already on for corn._


I agree . I gotta laugh when we are all but in April and you hear talk of corn acres going to beans long gone are the days when you wait till the middle of May to head to the feed store for seed and spray.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

endrow said:


> I agree . I gotta laugh when we are all but in April and you hear talk of corn acres going to beans long gone are the days when you wait till the middle of May to head to the feed store for seed and spray.


Yeah, I bought my beans last fall.

Ralph


----------



## Lazy J (Jul 18, 2008)

We are not going to change our rotation, but it looks like our soybeans might be more profitable than corn on our farm for the thrid straight year.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Soybean Cyst Nematode is issue here.Varieties have improved buta reason for some to have gone corn on corn or CCBCCB.

Corn has been most profitable here.


----------

